# Pansonic Viera Cast Link



## zalophus (Jul 13, 2008)

Have Panasonic TC p50GT, hot wired to Router. Tried to connect to Viera Server and get "Unable to Connect (106)". Therefore updates. NetFlix, Amazon, etc, all unavailable. 

Connection test checks out as ok except for connection to Server. Connection through Panasonic BRD works fine. 

My router Client list shows that I am connected to the TV.

Panasonic Live Chat had me do the usual, doing self diagnosis, restart, powering off router, etc. Nothing worked. Panasonic could offer no solution. 

My conclusion is the problem is at the Viera Server end, not my system. 

Any other Panasonic owners with this problem? Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------

